# Best color?



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

What color works the best in watercolor?


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Welcome.


Depending on what outcome you are looking for - I would suggest a book by Jeanne Dobie - Making Watercolor Sing. An excellent commentary on the types of watercolors, what they do and how they work for best outcomes.


Best regards -


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue works best for painting skies, black works best for painting black cats on a moonless night, yellow works best for painting the sun...

You can see where this is going, and it is not meant to ridicule, only to answer the question. For more specific answers, a less generic question should be asked.


----------

